

Asian students cheat like mad on US college applications - learc83
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/asia-pacific/thailand/120103/US-college-application-fraud-asia-elite-economy-china?google_editors_picks=true

======
paulhauggis
It's probably because the alternative is a life of poverty and little to no
opportunities.

~~~
learc83
The article was talking primarily about rich parents spending $10k+ on
services to help their children cheat.

